# Packard Bell Easynote TE 11 scroll bar not working



## kingbhoy (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi,

I have a fairly new laptop on which I downgraded from windows 8 to 7. The only thing that doesn't seem to be working is the scroll bar to the right of the touchpad, all other functions of the touchpad seem to be working fine. I have been to the support website and downloaded the drivers for touchpad synaptics, and device manager confirms this is the most up to date driver. I'm not quite sure where to go from here so any help would be appreciated :smile:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Check Device Manager, any items with a yellow ! (or any other warning indication) are likely missing drivers.


----------



## Kingbhoy7 (Mar 29, 2013)

Ok I have managed to find these missing drivers, is there any way to figure out what they are for?

Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Ethernet controller is the NIC (network interface card).

The other two I can't tell by name.

I'm moving this topic to the Driver board.

And there is a sticky at the top of the page on how to manually find drivers>> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------

